# 2000 Altima - hard start after gassing up



## bwcamp (Apr 4, 2004)

During the last 2 weeks my Altima has been hard to start at the pump after fuelling. Not over-filled! It behaves as if flooded although I haven't detected gasoline odor. Have to hold accelerator to the floor for it to start and let it run at high revs for 10-15 seconds. Then all is fine until the next time I get gas. SES light is on (it's been on longer than this issue) and the dealer want $179 to check the codes. Thoughts?


----------



## knox.co (Apr 10, 2007)

Frst, as mentioned elsewhere on the forums, you should be able to have that engine light checked free at most auto supply stores. They could also wipe it, but it will likely return after half hour, if that.

Once you have the code that's triggering the light, you can do some research on its meaning.

I can't help you on the rough start issue though, sorry.


----------



## bwcamp (Apr 4, 2004)

Auto supply dealers in my area will not check codes


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

Fuel pump?


----------



## bwcamp (Apr 4, 2004)

Found post elsewhere which described identical problem (but not same make/model). Their fix was to replace purge control valve. Checking into it and will update thread if issue is resolved.


----------

